# Carpet & Tile Cleaning for the Holidays



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for allthe support. Without you guys business would have really sucked. Really appreciate the business& referrals. Thanks, kelly1


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I can vouch for Kelvin...I thought my tile was clean...my perception changed after kelvin worked his magic. Highly recommend!! 

Keith


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Another BIG recomendation for Kelvin. I recently had to evict a guy that had 13 cats in my 1000 square foot apartment. You can imagine the mess and smell. Kelvin took care of it beyond my satisfaction. Good work at a fair price. Call him.


----------

